# Horizon Youth Bow



## Ean32diver (Apr 26, 2009)

I got this youth bow for free. Seems nice i heard that is company was started by Kevin somebody who later helped start bow tech. I was wondering if anybody knew who bought them or is handling there warranty work?

Draw is not adjustable, Has two cams 30lbs max I think

Thanks Justin


----------

